# kernel panics

## thecooptoo

trying to get  a stable system.

ive got 

"kernel /boot/bzImage pci=noapci apic root=/dev/hda3"

 as my boot line in grub.conf

```

chickcam ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia] (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8601 [Apollo ProMedia AGP]

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8231 [PCI-to-ISA Bridge] (rev 10)

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1e)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1e)

00:11.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ACPI (rev 10)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 51)

00:14.0 Network controller: Linksys ADMtek ADM8211 802.11b Wireless Interface (rev 11)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/i1 (rev 6a)

chickcam ~ #
```

ive modprobed ndiswrapper and adm8211 and then it falls over after an irregular period ( usually several 10s of minutes) like this 

with ndiswrapper and adm8211 modprobed 

```
Call Trace:

[<c8833029>] adm8211_interrupt+0x59/0x210 [adm8211]

[<c0125571>]handle_IRQ_event+0x21/0x50

[<c01255ed>]__do_IRQ+0x4d/0x90

[<c01039e9]do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

[<c010277a>]common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

[<c01000a60>]default_idle+0x0/0x30

[<c01000a83>]default_idle+0x0/0x30

[<c01000aed>]cpu_idle+0x2d/0x50

[<c01000aed>]start_kernel+0x113/0x140

Kernel panic -not syncing:Fatal exception in interrupt 

```

```
call trace:

[<c88810c1>] adm81211_interrupt+0x61/0x22o [adm8211]

[<c0124b40>] handle_irq_event2+0x20/0x50

[<c0124bbdd>]__do_IRQ+0x4d/0x90

[<c0103a49>]do_IRQ+0x19/0x30

[<c01027da>]common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

[<c01000a80>]default_idle+0x0/0x30

[<c01000aa3>]default_idle+0x0/0x30

[<c01000b0d>]cpu_idle+0x2d/0x50

[<c02ee6b9>]start_kernel+0x113/0x140
```

if no modules are loaded it appears stable.

Ive had it lockup ( blank screen needing a power-off restart) with just ndiswrapper loaded. Ndiswrapper is needed for the wired nw card.

Ive activated kernel hacking  - happy to post output is someone tells me what im looking for

looking at dmesg after modprobing adm8211 and ndiswrapper is this - suspicious ?

```
dm8211: version magic '2.6.14-gentoo-r5 CYRIXIII gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.14-gentoo-r5 CYRIXIII 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'

adm8211: version magic '2.6.14-gentoo-r5 CYRIXIII gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.14-gentoo-r5 CYRIXIII 4KSTACKS gcc-3.4'

kobject adm8211: registering. parent: <NULL>, set: module

fill_kobj_path: path = '/module/adm8211'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/udevsend module seq=335 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/module/adm8211 SUBSYSTEM=module

adm8211: Copyright 2003, Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi>; Copyright 2004-2005, Michael Wu <flamingice@sourmilk.net>

adm8211: release 20050620

kobject adm8211: registering. parent: <NULL>, set: drivers

fill_kobj_path: path = '/bus/pci/drivers/adm8211'

kobject_hotplug: /sbin/udevsend drivers seq=336 HOME=/ PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin ACTION=add DEVPATH=/bus/pci/drivers/adm8211 SUBSYSTEM=drivers

0000:00:14.0 (adm8211): EEPROM type 93C46

0000:00:14.0 (adm8211): Channel range: 1 - 13

0000:00:14.0 (adm8211): RFtype=1 BBPtype=1 Specific BBP=0 Transceiver=0

chickcam ~ #

```

there is an option in the kernel config about 4 stacks - relevant ?

BTW This is a non-GUI server - is there any way I con stop the console screen blanking , so I can hopefully see any more error messages that appear ?

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

To prevent the console screen from blanking, you just need to run setterm -blank 0. If you want to keep the setting after rebooting, you should do

```
# echo setterm blank n >> /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

----------

## tehminkeh

I've heard of a lot of problems where ndiswrapper breaks because it overflows the kernel stack. I assume this is whats happening because it is occuring after a seemingly random period of time. I reccomend either getting a new wireless card or downloading a kernel with a 16k stack patch. Try googling for some.

----------

## thecooptoo

but it locks up without ndiswrapper.

Currently its locks with via_rhine,adm8211, quickcam/videodev modprobed. Im going though them to see if any particular combination , but it seems to be ANY module.

Ive activated the kernel hacking debugging stuff and doing tail -f /var/log/everything/current to see if it catches anything but nothing is coming up

----------

## thecooptoo

it fell over again.

On power off restart it came up with this (copied, as it locked up at this point  )

 *Quote:*   

> BUG : spinlock lockup on CPU#0, events/0/4, c7dee15c
> 
> dump_stack+0x16/0x20
> 
> __spin_lock_debug+0x76/0x90
> ...

 

ive also noticed that ssh sessions from a remote machine appear to hang  and then kick in after ?30 secs 

and also this 

h-3.00$ ping chickcam

P *Quote:*   

> ING chickcam (192.168.0.13) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 64 bytes from chickcam.home.nw (192.168.0.13): icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1170 ms
> 
> 64 bytes from chickcam.home.nw (192.168.0.13): icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=171 ms
> ...

 

ie takes ages to get going 

anyone any ideas whats wrong ?

----------

## thecooptoo

still struggling

If I modprobe ndiswrapper, via_rhine or adm8211 modules, run top and leave it , the  machine locks up after between 1 hr 14mins and 1 hr 20mins.

Ive taken the top off and got lots of airflow and had a  desk fan blowing over it and it still locks up

latest error message Ive caught:

```
[<c0102ce4>] show_stack+0x74/0x80

[<c0102df8>] show_registers+0xe8/0x160

[<c0102fbe>] die+0xce/0x150

[<c028aa33>]do_page_fault+0x3a3/0x550

[<c010298f>]error_code+0x4f/0x60

[<c888140e1>] adm81211_interrupt+0x61/0x22o [adm8211]

[<c0129306>] handle_IRQ_event+0x20/0x50

[<c01293b3>]__do_IRQ+0x73/0xd0

[<c0103c55>]do_IRQ+0x45/0x60

[<c010292a>]common_interrupt+0x1a/0x20

[<c01000b20>]cpu_idle+0x2d/0x50

[<c0100261>] _stext+0x21/0x30

[<c02ee6b9>]start_kernel+0x113/0x140

[<c0100199>]0xc010099

Code: ff 86  d8 01 00 eb 19 etc etc 

```

[/code]

BIOS without apci makes no difference

----------

## thecooptoo

and another 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [<c0102fbe>] die+0xce
> 
> [<c028aa33>]do_page_fault+0x3a3/0x550
> ...

 

Does anyone know what this means or how to fix it ??

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

 *Quote:*   

> BIOS without apci makes no difference

 

It's acpi !!  So try with pci=noacpi or was it acpi=off   :Rolling Eyes: 

Check /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## sundialsvc4

Are you doing anything on this machine with virtual file-systems?  Accessing a server?  

Let's start by trying to 'box in' the problem.  Under what conditions is the machine known to be completely stable, for hours on end?  List them all...

Also... can you, from the traceback etc, locate the exact points in the kernel source-code where the system is going down?  Map these addresses, traceback instruction-dumps and so forth back to the source-code.

----------

## thecooptoo

the grub boot  line is 

kernel /boot/bzImage pci=noacpi apic root=/dev/hda3

 sorry for typos

ACPI is disabled in the bios ( and I get a dmesg message to that effect as it starts up ) 

its unstable if the modules ndiswrapper,via-rhine or adm8211 are modprobed singly 

its stable if there are no modules or only ieee_crypt_wep is modprobed

it locks if via-rhine is compiled in the kernel

edit :[/quote]more info 

 *Quote:*   

> chickcam ~ # cat /etc/fstab |grep -v '#'
> 
> /dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2
> 
> /dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1
> ...

 

----------

## thecooptoo

stable with smbfs,videodev,quickcam,ieee80211_crypt_wep and ieee80211_cypt modprobed .

----------

## thecooptoo

and falls over  after  2 hrs or so after adm8211 modprobed

----------

## thecooptoo

it it locked up with a system booted with knoppix. 

is my problem  similar to these ?

http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/15/drivers/net/via-rhine.c

http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kerne/2004-07/2591.html

googling linux 2.6 kernel and  via-rhine brings up quite a bit that all refers to problems.

I dont know why my system falls over when via-rhine is loaded though .

Who should I pas this information on to ?[/gwn]

----------

